# Pedestrian collision puts Vienna’s driverless bus trial on hold - The city has paused Navya’s trail pending a full investigation



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/19/...ng-driverless-bus-vienna-collision-pedestrian
just more of the same


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Funny how not one of the tomato accounts put this up but my god they’ll post anything else


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> Funny how not one of the tomato accounts put this up but my god they'll post anything else


It's been a rough year for the Tomato.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> Funny how not one of the tomato accounts put this up but my god they'll post anything else


U tell 'em Greg !!!
? oops
I mean
@iheartuber ✅......Our favorite Tomato ?

What about the 102 souls slaughtered by human drivers EVERYDAY.
Human drivers should be put "on hold" to save 102 persons A Day.

For 2018 specifically, National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) data shows 37,461 people were killed in 34,436 motor *vehicle* crashes, an average of 102 *per day*. In 2017, there were an estimated 5,419,000 crashes, 30,296 deadly, killing 32,999, and injuring 2,239,000.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> U tell 'em Greg !!!
> ? oops
> I mean
> @iheartuber ✅......Our favorite Tomato ?
> ...


Totally true. But since SDC's are such a new tech, it's bound to get critisized to no end. Not that it's fair, but it seems the expectation is that SDC's should be perfect since the human factor isn't present.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> It's been a rough year for the Tomato.


No way dude, the Tomato just got a new job.

Talk about failing upwards!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> No way dude, the Tomato just got a new job.
> 
> Talk about failing upwards!


Nice try Greg, but u live on as @tomatopaste , and @Thetomatoisajoke 
Now,
What about those 102 soul daily killed by u ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Nice try Greg, but u live on as @tomatopaste , and @Thetomatoisajoke
> Now,
> What about those 102 soul daily killed by u ?


@iheartuber the uber Driver supports a system of human drivers so he IS responsible for those 102 deaths

However, if @iheartuber was a front for Greg the Tomato he would be a supporter of robot drivers and would NOT be responsible for 102 desths

So which is which?

Am I @iheartuber as a front for Greg the Tomato or @iheartuber the Uber Driver?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Nice try Greg, but u live on as @tomatopaste , and @Thetomatoisajoke
> Now,
> What about those 102 soul daily killed by u ?


Culling the Herd.

You want a Weak Herd ?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Culling the Herd.
> 
> You want a Weak Herd ?


⬆ When the man's right he's right.✅
We should release a Battalion of SDC on Washington DC
"The Purge, DC"


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> No way dude, the Tomato just got a new job.
> 
> Talk about failing upwards!


What new job is it? Is the Tomato getting into politics?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

goneubering said:


> What new job is it? Is the Tomato getting into politics?


Greg @iheartuber Tomato ? is an LA Uber driver


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Greg @iheartuber Tomato ? is an LA Uber driver


His title is Director of Government Affairs and Mobility Innovation at some place called Securing America's Future energy aka SAFE (which is why he keeps posting how SDCs are "safer". Get it? Safe?)

Check out the pic. He looks like a young Brett kavanaugh

https://secureenergy.org/greg-rogers/
He was an Uber driver for 5 minutes and did 450 total rides

He quit cus he can't stand being beholden to pax. His ego is too big

He only did it to learn. He learned (a little) now he's out

Me, @iheartuber i am an LA Uber driver

Greg says that I'm greg

It's very weird


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> His title is Director of Government Affairs and Mobility Innovation at some place called Securing America's Future energy aka SAFE (which is why he keeps posting how SDCs are "safer". Get it? Safe?)
> 
> Check out the pic. He looks like a young Brett kavanaugh
> 
> ...


Funny tomato ? @Thetomatoisajoke aka @iheartuber
Now now Greg, lack of employment options puts u behind the minimum wage sheering wheel much longer than 5 mins. in order to achieve 450 rides.
Do the math


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just more of the same





The quoted news article said:


> The city's transit authority has paused *the trials of the two autonomous* buses while it awaits the results of an investigation into the incident.


Doing good!

One out of two buses hits a pedestrian - that is a knockout 50% strike rate!

Just imagine the same 50% strike rate with all the greatly anticipated AI vehicles worldwide. The herd is culled overnight.

.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Funny tomato ? @Thetomatoisajoke aka @iheartuber
> Now now Greg, lack of employment options puts u behind the minimum wage sheering wheel much longer than 5 mins. in order to achieve 450 rides.
> Do the math


Greg is fully employed. You saw the link to greg's Fat job

So... I'm Greg? But I have "lack of employment options"?

And I was using hyperbole. It was not 5 min obvi. It was probably like 6 months part time or maybe a year off and on.

I'm willing to bet that Greg is a Trump supporter. (Most aggro people usually are). Trump uses hyperbole a LOT. You should be used to that.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Greg is fully employed. You saw the link to greg's Fat job
> 
> So... I'm Greg? But I have "lack of employment options"?
> 
> ...


Looks ? like we smoked us out a possum
@iheartuber aka: @Thetomatoisajoke & @tomatopaste was boxed in and out flanked 
Finally admits to being
The Tomato ? Greg ✅


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Looks ? like we smoked us out a possum
> @iheartuber aka: @Thetomatoisajoke & @tomatopaste was boxed in and out flanked
> Finally admits to being
> The Tomato ? Greg ✅


I gave some good reasons why I'm NOT greg, but you say that I'm admitting to being greg ?!?

It's been a rough week, can you share some of what you're smoking? Thanks

@RabbleRouser I don't know if you are Greg Rogers, but you absolutely are @tomatopaste

Ps- also, everyone knows it


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I gave some good reasons why I'm NOT greg, but you say that I'm admitting to being greg ?!?
> 
> It's been a rough week, can you share some of what you're smoking? Thanks
> 
> ...


"The Tomato ? doth protest too much, methinks" Hamlet Act III, Scene II 
Good luck Greg ???


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> "The Tomato ? doth protest too much, methinks" Hamlet Act III, Scene II
> Good luck Greg ???


Talking nonsense and watching Shakespeare movies?

Oh @RabbleRouser is def High!!!


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

It was really good, until accident.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Doing good!
> 
> One out of two buses hits a pedestrian - that is a knockout 50% strike rate!
> 
> ...


More food for the rest of us!!



iheartuber said:


> His title is Director of Government Affairs and Mobility Innovation at some place called Securing America's Future energy aka SAFE (which is why he keeps posting how SDCs are "safer". Get it? Safe?)
> 
> Check out the pic. He looks like a young Brett kavanaugh
> 
> ...


Who would dare argue against SAFE??!!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Talking nonsense and watching Shakespeare movies?
> 
> Oh @RabbleRouser is def High!!!


Tomato Greg, we READ Shakespeare.
movies? sad


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Tomato Greg, we READ Shakespeare.
> movies? sad


Well aren't you special? Reading! Wow


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Well aren't you special? Reading! Wow


......said the Uber driver ✅


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> ......said the Uber driver ✅


I thought you said I was Greg Rogers, the Director of Government Affairs and Mobility Innovation at Securing America's Future Energy (SAFE)?

Now I'm an Uber driver?

You see why I think you're stoned?


----------

